# litter training



## hedgieehog (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello everyone! 
Well I been trying to litter train my lil one and I thought it was going good. I was using paper towels and I placed it under the wheel. The first day he pooped and pee on it!! I was so happy I was like yes het gets it! The following week he was pretty good he would get most of his poop on it. But then it all went downhill the past two nights instead of using it he has been tearing it all up into pieces!!! I have no idea what to do now? Has this happened to anyone? Should I switch to something else I was thinking of yesterdays news litter but I'm scared he will think its food and eat it. Is that a likely thing to happen?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My Gambit loved sleeping with his nasty paper towel :roll: :lol: so now I use a stone to hold it in place inside the litter pan. The stone gets dirty too and must be cleaned/replaced a few times a week. I can't use yesterdays news with Gambit he loves to eat it. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

quill was doing the same thing so i actually went andi made a her kinda a covered litter box out of an icream pail. the lid is on the bottom. so i usually put the paper towel down and put the lid on and cut away the extra. she cant get a hold of it and its harder for her to move it and destroy it now.


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

Offer some loose paper towels for your hedgehog not laid as the litter area I did this for my boy and he takes the extras to snuggle up into and ignores the litter area ones under the wheel.

A large rock or brick is a nice idea, but make sure you properly sanitize it and ensure it is safe with no real rough edges or dangers to your hedgie.


----------

